# Gyno Surgery



## Redrocket (Oct 10, 2017)

Ok, so I got gyno surgery one week ago. Still taking peptides but off everything else. Blood work came back test is 300ng but prolactin is high. Not good. Can this be from peptides. Mod- grf and ghrp-2? Going to trt doc tomorrow. Have not last any gains even though test went from 2,350ng to 300. Had to stop for surgery and for First time TRT therapy. Any ideas about what he'll want to do about prolactin. Doc ordered MRI for pituitary and doesn't know I'm on peptides. They must be doing something cause, like I said, I haven't lost any gains. Even though I'm not working out due to surgery. Any thoughts. Going to order pharmacy overseas AI's for next blast. Extreme Peptides Clen had me up for a few days but not sure about anything else from them.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 10, 2017)

Why not just quit all that shit for awhile ?

You're acting like a heroin addict


----------



## Battletoad (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm with Zeigler on this. Just quit everything for awhile. Besides, if your trt doc finds out you're fukin around with peptides and AAS, there's a good chance he'll stop treating you.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 10, 2017)

stop everthing for 6 months.  let you body come back to a "norm" and allow for hormones to relax.  you ve been on a roller coaster, get off of it.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 10, 2017)

Hate peptides, way to much pinning for little effect....


----------



## Caballero (Oct 10, 2017)

Redrocket said:


> Ok, so I got gyno surgery one week ago. Still taking peptides but off everything else. Blood work came back test is 300ng but prolactin is high. Not good. Can this be from peptides. Mod- grf and ghrp-2? Going to trt doc tomorrow. Have not last any gains even though test went from 2,350ng to 300. Had to stop for surgery and for First time TRT therapy. Any ideas about what he'll want to do about prolactin. Doc ordered MRI for pituitary and doesn't know I'm on peptides. They must be doing something cause, like I said, I haven't lost any gains. Even though I'm not working out due to surgery. Any thoughts. Going to order pharmacy overseas AI's for next blast. Extreme Peptides Clen had me up for a few days but not sure about anything else from them.


Off topic question man but what's gyno surgery costing these days in the US ? (Assuming if one had no coverage)


----------



## Trout90 (Oct 10, 2017)

Everything in the US medical wise is out the a$$. You really can't live without insurance and it's a bad system. My father had a surgery earlier this year and prior to insurance coverage was roughly 68k. That was to remove a small tumor in his neck and like a 5 hour deal


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 10, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Off topic question man but what's gyno surgery costing these days in the US ? (Assuming if one had no coverage)



from what i remember....$6-8.5K


----------



## Caballero (Oct 10, 2017)

gymrat827 said:


> from what i remember....$6-8.5K


Thxs....  so hypothetically if the doc knew the gyno was from self administering Aas. Would that void ones insurance from covering payment in the US ?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 10, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Thxs....  so hypothetically if the doc knew the gyno was from self administering Aas. Would that void ones insurance from covering payment in the US ?



They list gyno surgery as "cosmetic" so a majority of insurances wont cover it unless you get a doc to say it's a health issue


----------



## Caballero (Oct 10, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> They list gyno surgery as "cosmetic" so a majority of insurances wont cover it unless you get a doc to say it's a health issue


Gotcha...yeah up here you can get covered quite easily. The catch is if you want MSP to pay you go onto a longgggg ass wait list. Or buck up and get it right away.


----------



## Redrocket (Oct 11, 2017)

It's was free. Medicaid. I'm not showing any income this year so I'm eligible. You tell the doctor it hurts, that you can't sleep and that it's impossible to deal with. They will pay if you present your case this way. Thanks for the advice. It has been a rollercoaster. Need to accept that I'm 42 and am not going to be able to match my strength and look at 29.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 11, 2017)

Redrocket said:


> It's was free. Medicaid. I'm not showing any income this year so I'm eligible. You tell the doctor it hurts, that you can't sleep and that it's impossible to deal with. They will pay if you present your case this way. Thanks for the advice. It has been a rollercoaster. Need to accept that I'm 42 and am not going to be able to match my strength and look at 29.



I would not call it "free" around tax payers!


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 13, 2017)

stonetag said:


> i would not call it "free" around tax payers!



lmao .......


----------

